# Catylitic converters



## amosfella (Feb 14, 2008)

Does any one know of a large supply source of catylitic converters? There are two guys here that seem to have a market sewn up really tight. I can't get any from anyone near here.
Shipping is not an issue.


----------



## Gotrek (Feb 14, 2008)

car rental places + reciprocating saw


----------



## skyline27 (Feb 14, 2008)

It's only gonna get tighter if pm prices keep on rising. If someone had a source, they're probably not going to advertise it.


----------



## Gotrek (Feb 14, 2008)

I own a bunch of cars mini scrap yard style, some with cats some without. Two years back I sold a 6 vans for scrap, I took the cats out knowing they were worth something. The scrapper offered 15$ I took it. 

Took a couple cars out recently same situation cut the cats out to sell seperatly (since you don't get much for the cars) offer was 30$ each cat.

Wasn't ever really into making money that way but I keep hearing guys are buying them 60-70$ now. There was a big rash of cat thefts in quebec using the technique described above.


----------



## Froggy (Feb 15, 2008)

I have the best way to get cats-------------PAY MORE THAN THE OTHER GUY!--- works everytime,,,,,


----------



## loco (Feb 15, 2008)

auto dealers, muffler shops, and small salvage yards. there you go.

-Rich


----------



## Gotrek (Feb 15, 2008)

Buy junk cars. Most scrapers around here give you roughly 100-200$ a car based on weight. If you figure 70$ for the catalytic converter you're laughing.


----------



## zauggart (Feb 17, 2008)

jus advertise in a local paper or buyer flyer type thing for them . might find some on older cars at abandoned farms etc
good luck
Ian


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 18, 2008)

zauggart said:


> jus advertise in a local paper or buyer flyer type thing for them . might find some on older cars at abandoned farms etc
> good luck
> Ian


 Just remember someone is paying tax's on that abandoned farm, farmers these days plant their crops on that abandoned farm and live in the city or fly south for the winter.

I live in rural Manitoba and there are literally hundreds of old tractors and cars to be found, problem is finding the owner.

I have maps for each of the local Rural Municipality's that have the owners name listed on each quarter or full section. Once a treasure has been found, I go to the lands and tittles office pay my $15.00 for a tittle search which gives me the owners mailing address. This is not all that ducky as many property's are listed as numbered company's with multiple owners.

The one thing I will do with out permission to treaspass is scout a property for the old garbage pit. If your lucky you may find something of interest or better yet draw the attention of a passerby who knows the owners telephone number thus saving a trip to lands and tittles and $15.00.

Make sure to use your gps to mark a treasure and find your way back.

Gill


----------



## Froggy (Feb 18, 2008)

The best way for you to find cats-----Move to a city!!! and apply a few suggestions mentioned by Loco.....


----------



## zauggart (Mar 3, 2008)

hi there
for all the old farms and old propertys i get permission which you said is difficult i have to agree with you there . also perhaps i should have clarifyed my self a bit better .there is alot of old vechicles on propertys etc and if you ask if the people would like to have them hauled away and disposed of free of charge they seem to be good with that . myself take off the cats and rads and alloy rims if i can . then i call a towtruck and they come and get the rest . i always have permission and there were a few cases where i had to wait for weeks for the permission and as well it turned out to be a bonus because they said " we have other cars/junk you can have up the road as well" . im a member of this forum as well as antique-bottles.net and am a metal detectorist and hobby diver as well all of these hobbys are fun fun fun i tell you . anyways thats all i have to say my friend ,also im from New brunswick canada . cant wait until summer woo hoo


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2008)

Your a thinking man I like that, call a tow truck. Yes there a lot of folks depending on the services we supply and its difficult to keep the grin of your face when you see the treasures to have been presented with once you have made your appearance to the clients yard.

Instead of giving your money to some towing company why not put your own flat deck together. I sold my truck with hiab crane and my old Michigan loader before making this move to Manitoba.

But still have a tandem car trailer with an electric winch, I made this trailer using steel from a burned out mobile home, the axles from a rotted out RV.

I re tubed the axles extending them to the maximum allowable legal width, my only regrets are having purchased a Warn winch which has proven to be of light service. I'm planning to replace this with a winch that has planetary gearing.

Scrap cars bring in more value than appliances or computer tin, I stuff the car with acceptable metals bringing the weight up making each trip top the scrap yard profitable.


----------



## Gotrek (Mar 3, 2008)

That's what I do as well gustavus. Always have a "junk" van on the property. Once raided for parts it sits on the trailer and gets filled with scrap steel, once it's close to exceeding the weight of the trailer we haul it for profit (woo hoo I rhymed)


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 8, 2008)

being in the scrap industry i can tell you how to find cats. Go to a scrap yard and ask what they want for them..Every thing is for sale....for the right price...course you would currently have to pay 165 or more for GM's to even get some high level yard interested.


----------



## flankdrive04 (Jun 10, 2008)

The price of cats is going crazy down under!!

Here in Australia the going rate to buy a cat from a self serve type of wrecking yard is $90 AUD, thats about $85 USD. and the metal recycler I spoke to said that they hardly get any in, but will pay $25 each.......

...now to buy some black clothes and a sawzall!! (wink wink)


----------



## Scott2357 (Jun 11, 2008)

I saw a story on the national news a couple months back about converter theft. They showed a video of guys who could remove one in about 16 seconds... pretty fast and not really any way to stop them.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 11, 2008)

once the cat is off its really next to impossible to tell if its been cut off legally or not.....in the national news storys they like to blame the scrap yards.....making it seem like we are in business to buy/promote theft....i cant tell you that first of all anyone who buys anything knowing its hot is just asking to be shut down....second of all once a cat has been cut off its impossible to tell if its been stolen or not...as a buyer the best thing i can do....well really the only thing i can do is to observe the person and ask some questions...like if i see a guy in a 500 dollar car with 60 cats, chances are that its not a good idea to buy them... problem is someone out there will buy them...the police need to set up stings with dummy cars and also try to see what scrap yards are buying the hot ones.


----------



## Lionhead (May 6, 2009)

If your selling your junk/end of life cars, who would give me the best possible price for my cars, would it be a metal recycling yard a junk/parts yard, or another type of recycling facility. Also, I've heard that the metal recycling yards pay per weight of the vehicle, does anyone know if that is true, and how much per kg or tonne?


----------



## qst42know (May 6, 2009)

You will need to call around. 

Your Scrap yard may require you remove tires, battery, all fluids, and fuel tank. Before you turn it in. Which would make it difficult to get it there without a trailer.


----------



## nicknitro (May 7, 2009)

This tool may keep the noise down, don't want to wake the neighbors, I mean hurt your ears LOL. Plus it is only 50 bucks at Jegs.

Nick


----------



## patrick6411 (May 13, 2009)

Lionhead said:


> If your selling your junk/end of life cars, who would give me the best possible price for my cars, would it be a metal recycling yard a junk/parts yard, or another type of recycling facility. Also, I've heard that the metal recycling yards pay per weight of the vehicle, does anyone know if that is true, and how much per kg or tonne?



Yes they pay by the weight. I sell junk cars every day. Where are you located? I'm in Houston if you feel like calling me I will advise you the best I can and give you ideals.

Here is my site www.houstonjunkcar.com


----------

